#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Nächtliche Toilettengänge, suche Leidensgenossen und Ra >

## nudel

Hallo zusammen, ich habe seit über. 1 Jahr ein riesiges Problem und verzweifele bald daran.  :Cry: In der Nacht muss ich bis zu 6 mal zur Toilette rennen und Wasser lassen. Ich bin so geschlaucht und kann bald nicht mehr. War schon beim Frauenarzt, Dialyse, Neurologen, Ortophäden ( habe im unteren bereich auch Rückenprobleme, hätte aber laut Aussage des Ortophäden nichts damit zu tun), Urologen und Hausarzt. Medikament dafür helfen auch nichts. Über Tag gehe ich ganz normal zur Toilette. Oft erst alle 4 Stunden, aber in der Nacht. Ich gehe meist so gegen 10 ins Bett. Kann dann zwei Stunden schlafen und wache dann mit Rückenschmerzen in der Nierengegend und Harndrang auf. Dann geht es los. Je nachdem muss ich dann jede Stunde oder alle zwei Stunden zur Toilette. Ich kann einfach nicht mehr.Bakterien sind nur ganz gering im Urin, hätte nichts zu bedeuten. Diabetes habe ich auch nicht. Meine Harnröhre ist wohl vor ca. 8 Jahren mal geschlitzt worden und je nachdem habe ich schon mal des öfteren Probleme und auch so ca. 2 mal im Jahr eine Blasenentzündung. Bekomme einmal im Jahr beim Urologen eine Spritze wegen der BE und auch bei der letzten UltraschallUntersuchung war alles O.K. Hat vielleicht jemand noch das gleiche Problem und hätte vielleicht einen Rat. So ist mein Leben nicht mehr Lebenswert. Am Nachmittag bin ich oft so müde und mein Mann und meine Kids finden das langsam auch sehr nervend. Meine Hausärztin hat mir letzte Woche gesagt, dann müsste ich damit leben. Sie wäre mit ihrem Latein am ende.  Vor drei Wochen bin ich dann nochmal zum Urologen. Der hat nur den Urin kontrolliert, der war aber O.K..  Ich soll jetzt zu Urodynamik. Mein Urologe hat selber in meinem Beisein angerufen. Leider hat er erst einen Termin für Mitte November bekommen.  Nehme z.Z. drei mal täglich zwei Basetabletten und morgens noch 10 mg Vesikur. Kurz vor dem Einschlafen führe ich nochmal 10 mg Vesikur in die Scheide ein. Das hat mir der Urologe so empfohlen. Ab und an brauche ich dann nur noch dreimal in der Nacht zur Toilette. Aber ich weiß nicht ob ich das noch bis November durchhalte.  :Cry:  Danke Euch schon mal fürs lesen.. :Smiley:

----------


## nudel

Hat denn keiner einen Rat??

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Nudel,
wenn du Nachts zur Toilette gehst, kommt dann viel? Oder nur ein paar Tropfen?
Du hast ja den Bericht von Juba gelesen. Darin habe ich schon einiges erläutert, was gemacht werden könnte. Z. B. Harnröhrenabstrich, eine Blasenspiegelung, bei der unbedingt auch die Harnröhre inspiziert werden muss. Urologen machen das in der Regel bei Frauen nicht, weil die Harnröhre so kurz ist. In deinem Fall aber ist sie ja betroffen.
Bist du tagsüber viel auf den Beinen? Stehst du viel? Trinkst du erst Abends um deinen Durst zu stillen?
Das sind alles Ursachen für eine nächtlich verstärkte Urinbildung. 
Gute Besserung
gisie

----------


## nudel

Hallo gisie63,
danke schön, das Du mir geantwortet hast. Also wenn ich in der Nacht zur Toilette muss, kommen schon so 100 bis 150 Milliliter. Ich muss wohl immer den Urin raus drücken. Ich weiß nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll. Kommt dann immer stoßweise etwas. Der Urologe vermutet einen knick in der Harnröhre. Aber man hat mir gesagt, das hätte er auch im Ultraschall sehen können :Huh?:  Eine Blasenspiegelung hat er Anfang letztem Jahres mal gemacht. Da war er nur ganz kurz in meine Blase drin, da so ein großer Druck da war und der Katheter rausgedrückt worden ist. Einen Abstrich habe ich beim Frauenarzt gemacht bekommen und der war unauffällig. Ich trinke auch fast 2 Liter am Tag. Und jetzt , wo es so heiß ist noch mehr. Morgens stelle ich mir eine Flasche Wasser hin und fange dann schon an. Ich bin den ganzen Tag auf den Beinen. Mit Arbeiten,Haushalt und Kinder habe ich viel um die Ohren. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum man mir nicht helfen kann und alles immer so lange dauert. Meine Harnröhre brennt auch oft nach dem Wasser lassen oder auch mal ständig. Habe,wie geschrieben, auch keine BE. Ich weiß auch nicht was ich noch machen soll und ob die Urodynamik überhaupt etwas bringt. 
L. G.

----------


## Svenja1989

Hallo,
Ich selber habe das Problem nicht, aber ein Bekannter von mir und bei ihm  liegt ein Mangel am Botenstoff ADH vor.
Wurde dass denn bei dir schon getestet?
Sonst hätte ich auch auf Diabetes getippt, aber da du dies nicht hast, fällt das ja schonmal weg.
Sind deine Nieren voll funktionsfähig?
Ich wünsche dir alles gute und hoffe, dass du bald die Hilfe bekommst, die du brauchst, damit es endlich besser wird

----------


## nudel

Hallo Svenja1989 , vielen dank für deine Antwort. Ach,bei mir wurde schon soviel getestet. Nur das ADH habe ich noch nie von gehört. Meine Nieren sind O.K. War ende letztes Jahr bei der Dialyse zur Untersuchung. Blutabnahme, Ultraschall, Kulturen vom Urin angelegt. Da haben sie Bakterien gefunden. Habe daraufhin 4 Wochen ein AB nehmen müssen. Danach Kontrolle und es war alles O.K. Aber die Nächtliche Toiletten Gänge nicht. Meine Hausärztin hat mich schon als Simulantin deklariert  :Cry: . Ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter. Und ich finde es unmöglich, das man auf Untersuchungen so lange warten muss.

----------


## Svenja1989

Kann das ehrlich gesagt auch nicht verstehen, dass dir bisher keiner helfen konnte.
Kenne das aber auch nur zu gut, dass, wenn ein Arzt nicht mehr weiter weiß, der Patient gerne mal als Simulant hingestellt wird.
Lass dir das aber nicht einreden, denn so ist das nicht.
Es muss doch eine möglichkeit geben das in den Griff zu kriegen.
Ich weiß wie nervig es sein kann, ständig zum Arzt zu laufen, aber am besten immer wieder hingehen.
Vielleicht nochmal einen Arzt aufsuchen, wo du bisher noch nicht warst und der kann sich dann nochmal eine neutrale Meinung bilden. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass du langsam auch echt am verzweifeln bist, denn das ist auch Dauer ja auch eine sehr große Belastung.

----------


## nudel

Ja, aber leider ist das heute die Gesundheitsreform. Wenn ich jetzt Privat Versichert wäre, hätte ich schneller einen Termin bekommen. Verstehe auch nicht,warum der Urologe nicht mal geschaut hat, ob die Harnröhre verengt ist oder mal einen Abstrich gemacht hat. Aber der Urin war ja immer O.K. Vor Jahren habe ich mich selber mal ins K.H. eingewiesen, weil ich einfach nicht mehr konnte. Da hat man mich dann blöd angemacht. Bei uns im Umkreis sind leider nicht soviel gute Urologen und man bekommt da auch erst in drei bis vier Monaten einen _Termin.  :loser_3_cut:

----------


## gisie63

Hallo  nudel,
also eine Urinmenge von ca. 150 ml wäre schon wenig. Sind die Portionen tagsüber auch so klein?
Mit dem Ultraschall kann man die Harnröhre nicht so richtig beurteilen. Es würde allerdings für einen Knick sprechen, dass du so pressen musst. Vielleicht sollte man mal eine Blasenspiegelung in Kurznarkose in Erwägung ziehen.
Die Urodynamic kann evtl. die Ursache über die geringe Blasenfüllung hervorbringen. Da kann man dann erkennen, ob der Blasenmuskel nicht mitmacht oder ob es eine neurologische Ursache hat. Den Knick in der kann man auch da nicht richtig beurteilen. 
Wurde denn schon mal untersucht, ob du einen Reflux von Blase in die Nieren hast? Das könnte ich mir bei deiner Symptomatik durchaus vorstellen. Dazu muss man die Blase unter Röntgenkontrolle mit Kontrastmittel füllen. Dann kann man sehen, ob es in den Harnleiter oder sogar bis in die Nieren zurück staut. Das würde die Nierenschmerzen bei voller Blase erklären.
Wenn das Vertrauensverhältnis Arzt/Patient nicht gut ist, dann sollte man schon einen Arztwechsel in Erwägung ziehen. Gibt es keine Klinik mit einer urologischen Ambulanz bei dir in der Nähe?
Lass dich nicht einfach als Simulant abstempeln. Ich glaube dir, bloß das hilft dir nicht weiter.
Wende dich doch mal an deine Krankenkasse wegen eines Termins beim Urologen.
LG gisie

----------


## nudel

Hallo gisie63, vielen lieben dank für dein Schreiben. Ja, langsam werden die Urin mengen über Tag immer weniger, obwohl ich reichlich trinke. Ich verstehe den Urologen nicht. Wenn er einen Knick in der Harnröhre vermutet, warum schickt er mich zur Urodynamik  :Huh?: ??!!!! Ich bin noch in diesem IC Forum und die haben mir das auch geschrieben. Die Urodynamik würde in meinem Fall nichts bringen. Ich habe vor Jahren schon mal ein CT mit Kontrastmittel für Blase und Nieren gemacht bekommen, aber da hatte ich im nachhineine eine Harnröhrenverengung. Bis mein Urologe das mal festgestellt hat, waren auch wieder Monate vergangen. Da wo die Urodynamik gemacht wird ist ja die Ambulante Urologie. Die sind sehr gut da,aber so auf eigene Faust kommen haben die wohl nicht so gerne. Mein Urologe hat wohl gesagt, das er vorab nochmal mit dem behandelten Arzt spricht. Außerdem hat mein Urologe da einige beleg Betten, da er kleine Eingriffe selber macht. Mein Urologe ist so total nett und ich habe zuletzt auch schnell einen Termin bekommen,weil jemand abgesprungen ist. Ich weiß auch nicht, warum er jetzt erst diese Untersuchung macht. Hatte auch zuletzt gedacht,er macht eine Blasenspiegelung. So hat er auch festgestellt, das meine Harnröhre verengt war, weil er nicht rein gekommen ist. 
Alles nicht so einfach oder die KK stellen sich so blöd an. Ich weiß auch nicht.
L.G.

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo N.., 
es ist etwas schwierig man muss sich halt durchfragen. Im Normalfall fragt man eine Frau nicht nach dem Alter ..aber Du schreibst verheiratet Kinder und Du bist sehr umtriebig Berufsbedingt und überhaupt. Nun haben nicht nur Frauen ein *Venenproblem (Venenklappen).* Nicht selten wird dann in der Nacht das Wasser ausgeschieden, Du musst jetzt nicht die richtig dicken Beine haben 150 ml sind ja nicht die Welt.  
Könntest Du so ein Problem im Anfangsstadium haben? (Abends etwas schwere Beine ..).  
Auch eine Schlafapnoe (auch Frauen können das Problem haben) oder bestimmte Medikamente können dies begünstigen.. Also es kann Zusammenhänge geben an die man besser Frau nicht sofort denkt. Die man aber mit in Betracht ziehen sollte und abhaken sollte. 
Es gibt da ein Forum für Inkontinenz - nun geht es hier ganz sicher nicht um Inkontinenz aber ich fürchte die Frauen in dem Forum kennen sich über gewisse Hintergründe deutlich besser aus als ich, ja und kennen u.U. auch einen Arzt in Deine Nähe der nicht gleich sagt da müssen Sie halt damit leben.   http://www.inkontinenz-selbsthilfe.com/forum/ 
Willst Du eigentlich zu einem bestimmten Arzt /Termin im November?). Mitunter besorgt einen die GKV einen Termin der etwas eher liegt. Denn das Ganze zerrt schon etwas an den Nerven! Also nicht mir den Hals umdrehen wenn ich hier so blöde Fragen stelle.. 
Viele Grüsse StefanD.

----------


## gisie63

Hallo nudel,
das ist natürlich eine schwierige Situation für dich. Die Frage ist, ob die urologische Ambulanz nur auf Zuweisung eines Facharztes behandeln darf, ober ob auch eine Überweisung vom Hausarzt reicht. Allerdings würde ich in dem Fall nicht in diese Ambulanz gehen. 
Ich würde dir empfehlen, ein Miktionstagebuch zu führen. Also jede Blasenentleerung wirklich mit dem Messbecher messen und mit Uhrzeit dokumentieren. Da hast du dann wirklich einen "Beweis". 
Ein CT ist im Moment nicht notwendig. Die Untersuchung die ich meine, geht den Weg rückwärts. So kann man sehen, ob Blaseninhalt in den Harnleiter oder sogar bis in die Nieren läuft. Das sollte nicht sein! Aber deine Schmerzen deuten darauf hin.
Du kannst deinen Urologen ja mal fragen, ob es nicht möglich sein könnte, dass das Fassungsvermögen der Blase sehr klein ist, und es zurück in die Nieren staut. Vielleicht springt er darauf ja an. 
Ärzte mögen es nicht sonderlich, wenn ihre Patienten ihre Weisheiten im Internet holen. Sie haben ja auch nicht ganz unrecht. Da wird auch viel Blödsinn geschrieben. 
LG gisie

----------

